
Jay Leno's jet-powered car - dmoney
http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_content_landing_pages/1033/jay-lenos-ecojet/
======
bmm6o
How exactly does a turbine engine connect to a regular car transmission? The
article is very short on details.

~~~
simonb
Turboprops have a drive shaft just like car engines. It's "just" a matter of
exchanging the rotor gearbox for a car gearbox.

